# Chalking Paint



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Will down streaming bleach and elemonator remove chalky surfaces from siding?



And if not is there another additive that will?


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Spray a quick coat of SealKrete on it as a chalk binder then paint.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

no that's oxidation regular house wash will not remove it, depending if you are washing for prep to paint or just washing to wash would dictate the way you handle that.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

SW carries a oxidization cleaner called "extra muscle". Made by Great Lakes products or something like that. It's our go to cleaner for chalky metal buildings. Impressive product, give it a try.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrubbing with a brush will do more to remove chalk than washing alone. Sometimes you can wash it all the way off, and sometimes you can't. That's why I usually use the Seal Krete after washing, it works every time.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe Eacochem's Cleansol will do it but have not tested it.


----------



## Rick Smith (Jan 12, 2009)

The last two jobs I subbed my pressure washing to a professional with the 10,000 dollar rig on the back of his truck. He was pressure washing to prep for our painting His washing did nothing to take the white chalk off. It was a waste of my money.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Rick Smith said:


> The last two jobs I subbed my pressure washing to a professional with the 10,000 dollar rig on the back of his truck. He was pressure washing to prep for our painting His washing did nothing to take the white chalk off. It was a waste of my money.


Use SealKrete after pressure washing. It's cheap and goes a long way. Best of all, you then have a uniform surface for paint to bond. Depending upon the substrate, pressure washing will not remove all the chalk.


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

Sealkrete is the ticket to covering chalky surface with a clean surface


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Use a degreaser. Read the directions as some you wipe and some you scrub.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

MIZZOU said:


> SW carries a oxidization cleaner called "extra muscle". Made by Great Lakes products or something like that. It's our go to cleaner for chalky metal buildings. Impressive product, give it a try.


Sounds like a great tip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Flood makes a paint additive that is designed to make paint bond to chalky surfaces. I've used it successfully, but the product name eludes me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Flood makes a paint additive that is designed to make paint bond to chalky surfaces. I've used it successfully, but the product name eludes me.


Emulsabond.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Extra muscle is our "go to" product for this. I like a strong mix of 1:1, let sit for a few minutes...don't let it dry and then hit with pressure washer.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Emulsabond.



G'day TJ

I use EB Binder for such jobs http://www.floodaustralia.net/products/paint_additives/E_B.php


----------

